# TT by MTM.



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## ali_2006TT (Jan 5, 2006)

Nice bi-colours


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Don't like the "fast and furious" wheels

Where are the neon-lights?


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Thanks Hans

Those MTM Bi-Motos are awesome 8)


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

MTM engine tuning program:
Up to 313 hp for the 2.0T FSI.
And up to 350 hp for the 3.2 VR6.
More info on: *http://www.mtm-online.de*

Hans.


----------



## LazyT (Apr 13, 2006)

Here's the translated link:

http://translate.google.com/translate?h ... D%26sa%3DG


----------



## ChinsVXR (Apr 14, 2006)

MTM are a top notch company. The founder used to work at Audi on the ECU's. My S3 was tuned by them


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

yeah right, but i want to sell the car after 2 years
and than i will be sorry...

No thx, i leave this to the real "racers" on this forum 8)


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Always liked MTM - ever since I read about their breathed on S2 back in the 90s (315bhp before Audi came up with the RS2). They have good understated style.

How do they manage 350bhp from the 3.2 V6? Do they add a turbo / supercharger?

Always like those wheels. Â£2200 for the four with tyres (+ British stupid tax  ).


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

These wheels would look awesome on my TT... [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Get in line - i've got first dibs.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Stunning piccies as usual Iceman 8)


----------



## Chunk (Aug 12, 2006)

Are those 19s? Looking at the pics ive seen aound so far I am happy with the decision of 19s over bi-colours.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> How do they manage 350bhp from the 3.2 V6? Do they add a turbo / supercharger?


There is not much info yet but the rumour is that MTM are developing there own compressor kit for the VR6, something in the line like they did for the Audi V6 and V8 engines.
Also they will probably make a Carbon hood for it, in RS4 style.

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Tosh this is good news for you :wink:

But i hope they will take out the ESP-switch and throw it away, than you get a realy nice car !


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Chunk said:


> Are those 19s? Looking at the pics ive seen aound so far I am happy with the decision of 19s over bi-colours.


Yes, i think MTM Bimoto 8.5x19" ET/offset 45 LK 5x112 with 10mm spacers all around like they do with the A3.

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Dotti said:


> Stunning piccies as usual Iceman 8)


Only because it's red, right. 

Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > How do they manage 350bhp from the 3.2 V6? Do they add a turbo / supercharger?
> ...


Nice (not so much the carbon hood)! I better start saving up the pennies.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

ali_2006TT said:


> Nice bi-colours












:wink:

Hans.


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Looks very trashy with that name in it, and those wheelcaps look also cheep. 
I hope by the time that people put these wheels on a MK2, that i already sold the car.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Rebel said:


> Looks very trashy with that name in it, and those wheelcaps look also cheep.
> I hope by the time that people put these wheels on a MK2, that i already sold the car.


I agree with that. The wheels are great. But why have MTM emblazoned across them. MTM used to be about understatement - all that was on a heavily modified car was a small mtm badge on the back - everything else was quite covert.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Karcsi said:


> I agree with that. The wheels are great. But why have MTM emblazoned across them. MTM used to be about understatement - all that was on a heavily modified car was a small mtm badge on the back - everything else was quite covert.


Not true there have allways been MTM emblazoned across them from day one.
Only with the bi-color version it's accentuated.










Hans.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Iceman said:


> Karcsi said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with that. The wheels are great. But why have MTM emblazoned across them. MTM used to be about understatement - all that was on a heavily modified car was a small mtm badge on the back - everything else was quite covert.
> ...


Umm, I'm talking mid nineties here. Centre cap yes, but nothing on the wheel itself.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

2 more MTM TT pics.


















Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Are the springs yellow by default?


----------



## vul3ck6 (Sep 26, 2006)

very nice car, love to have one, but before I win the lottery, ah...I don't think I will tune my car....... :lol:


----------



## der_horst (Apr 29, 2006)

vul3ck6 said:


> I don't think I will tune my car....... :lol:


i still hope to get one pre-tuned from audi


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

like the twin tip exhuasts...dunno abt them being staggered though

so do they make a special back valence to fit with their exhuasts or would they expect u to cut it? could look quite crap if u had to cut it....

i agree the only thing i dun like abt those wheels are the mtm cut into the spoke

it would be better if it was just on the centrecap to replace that crappy looking one they've got


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

I love it except for the caps and name in it :? They look better than Audi's bi-coloured


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Toshiba said:


> Are the springs yellow by default?


it's kw suspension mate


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Thank god for that


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I like the black calipers.


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

Those MTM alloys are very similar to the bi-colours. Same up-keep issues?

So, MTM alloys, brakes, exhaust and a supercharger. Much change from Â£10k?


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> Those MTM alloys are very similar to the bi-colours. Same up-keep issues?
> 
> So, MTM alloys, brakes, exhaust and a supercharger. Much change from Â£10k?


surely it won't cost that much?

MINI have been using painted wheels since their launch, what's the problem with these?


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

At a guess:

Alloys and tyres about Â£2,500
Brakes Â£1,500
Exhaust Â£500
Supercharger at least Â£5000

Are the MTM wheels painted or polished. The outside face of the spokes looked polished to me, and same as the bi-colours.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wasnt it 2k for the supercharger - someone posted it before. (think its upto 100bhp).


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

I wish it was. It's $5k in the US. But this is the UK, and MTM are not cheap.


----------



## squiggel (May 16, 2006)

Karcsi said:


> MTM are not cheap.


That MTM badge looks pretty cheap....

Less is more...


----------



## Karcsi (Mar 6, 2003)

So right. I would have a much smaller one under the TT badge (instead of the 'quattro' on the 3.2).


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

it'd be good if u could get a smaller one
maybe for the front grill? where the normal quattro sign goes?


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Some more MTM TT pics.


































Hans.


----------



## funky_chilli (Sep 14, 2006)

oof those are meaty looking brakes


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

Hans.


----------



## ctgilles (Jul 5, 2005)

Looks so good, and then you see the tiny rear breakes :?


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

ctgilles said:


> Looks so good, and then you see the tiny rear breakes :?


Good old usual Audiness


----------



## Iceman (Jul 3, 2004)

*MTM TT 2.0T Wallpapers.*

Hans.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I love the black brake calipers. Im going to be painting mine from grey to black i think.


----------

